# Does this count as woodworking?



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

A while back I asked about why a plunge router leaves a mark when it enters the wood. I was routing mortises that were to be decorative features on some wood door trim I was making. The mortises were going to show when finished. They are long and shallow up the sides of the trim. Here is how that project came out. I don't know if you'd call this woodworking or just home improvements. I made this from simple 2x6 lumber and installed it on the door. It is a brick house that we recently bought and it had the ugliest front door we ever saw. We replaced it with this door and set the frame into the framed 2x4 wood walls, then added more wood to build the whole framed entrance out over the brick to make the space between the door slab and the storm door double the standard depth. My wife wanted it this way so she could hang wreathes on the door and not have them smashed when it is shut. There was quite a bit more work that went into this than simply routing some 2x6's and nailing them to the wall, so I thought I'd show it here.

The original brick mold trim applied to the door frame when purchased was removed and not used. The added wood to cover the brick inside buts up to where it had been. Then the 2x6 trim was applied onto that to serve the function that the brick mold would have before. The storm door mounts to this. I made the trim look as if it had been assembled from multiple pieces by making mitered corner joints using a chisel to cut a groove, even though it is all one piece. Then I made some "half round" bead on the router and ripped it to thickness needed on the table saw and then applied it to form the look of a plinth block below the mitered trim look. For the header, I did not get too fancy. Just did a simple 2x6 with half round bead at the top and bottom. The space between the beads over the door was going to be a carved wood sign saying "A Warm Welcome" but my wife decided instead that she'd like some signs made that she can change out with the seasons. So now I have to get busy on that! LOL. But she's happy so that's what counts. No one else will have a door like this and she likes that. She loves being very individual with her decor.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Well done Duane.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice job, Duane...I've often wondered the same thing when I read posts that (somewhat) say "I've been doing carpentry all my life and am now interested in woodworking"...

I too made a front door for a friend...panels, trim, small window...the whole magilla. For the same friend I cut out an octagonal 3 ft section of their kitchen wall for a heavy glass etched rose and finished it with trim, etc...

My own definition (very liberal and hopefully not offending the real woodworkers) is that if I use the same tools, passion, care and accuracy it's "woodworking"...just newer at it than most. Having said that I can't claim to be a woodworker just because I've owned a table saw since mid-sixties...

My uncle considered himself a carpenter...he worked in a shop where they made custom caskets...he made his own furniture too...I helped him at times...

A couple of days ago a member suggested the TS I bought is good for carpentry but not as good for woodworking...that started me thinking again about the difference.

I will be following your thread closely...hope there's plenty of discussion around this...

In Italian "falegname"...English translation is carpenter, joiner, woodworker (amongst others)...carpentry, joinery, woodworking...

"Only the Shadow knows"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yes well done...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work there Duanne


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Very stylish, Duane; nice job!
(I hate Brickmould. Personally, I think it looks cheap.)

The pic below shows the typical installation. Instead of having the top trim overlaying the siding, the _only_ wind and rain protection is latex caulking. When they make me Emperor, tradespeople will be flayed for that transgression...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Very stylish, Duane; nice job!
> (I hate Brickmould. Personally, I think it looks cheap.)
> 
> The pic below shows the typical installation. Instead of having the top trim overlaying the siding, the _only_ wind and rain protection is latex caulking. When they make me Emperor, tradespeople will be flayed for that transgression...


need help w/ the flaying...
I rebate my brick molding installations...


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> need help w/ the flaying...
> I rebate my brick molding installations...


When I was putting vinyl siding on my garage (my first experience with vinyl siding), I also wrapped the trim, soffits, etc. with aluminum. I didn't know what I was doing, read that everything needed to be watertight so just did what I though was right. The first photo was after I started stripping off the asbestos shingles - bent up the door trim and it's sitting in place as a test, I even took out the screen door because the trim wrapped under the hinge. Then someone with experience told me that the housewrap needed to go under the aluminum trim so I took it all off, installed the wrap and reinstalled the trim. The second photo shows the housewrap installed. This was the first wall I did so there are a few mistakes - for example, I didn't know that I was supposed to use the cap nails everywhere so I just put them at the overlap of the wrap (narrow rolls were easier for me to put up by myself) but the staples worked out OK until I got the siding up. I put the aluminum over the wrap - except at the head where the wrap goes over the aluminum - and then taped the edges of the aluminum. Last step was to butt J-channel up to the outer edge of the trim and nail in place - I'd made the leg of the trim that laid against the wall long enough that the nails in the J-channel hit both pieces. I'd started this project before I retired, didn't get too far but finished it up after retirement. There were times when I thought that I'd really bitten off more than I could chew but finally got through it - would have helped if I'd been able to round up some help once in a while but this was a solo project.

Tom


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

looks good...
for a 1st time solo project.. pat yourself on the back...


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> looks good...
> for a 1st time solo project.. pat yourself on the back...


Thanks. I got lucky in a couple of places - see how the bottom of the siding course lines up with the trim on top of the door and the window, better to be lucky than good.

Tom


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tomp913 said:


> Thanks. I got lucky in a couple of places - see how the bottom of the siding course lines up with the trim on top of the door and the window, better to be lucky than good.
> 
> Tom


see if these help on the next go around...


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Very stylish, Duane; nice job!
> (I hate Brickmould. Personally, I think it looks cheap.)
> 
> The pic below shows the typical installation. Instead of having the top trim overlaying the siding, the _only_ wind and rain protection is latex caulking. When they make me Emperor, tradespeople will be flayed for that transgression...


Well, if you must use caulking, I've found that the Dynaflex 230 being shown there is pretty good stuff.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> see if these help on the next go around...


:surprise: Next go around??? Done with siding, unless a friend needs a little help again. The 24' x 24' single story garage was bad enough, my house is 27' x 45 and a split foyer - if it ever gets vinyl siding, it won't be done by me. The only siding I've done since is unsnap a couple of strips so I could screw a piece of plywood to the sheathing so I could mount the disconnect switch for my mini-split.

Thanks for the references, I think that I had or looked at all of those at one time or another, searched for YouTube videos, whatever. All good, but it's just theory until you have a piece of siding in your hand. Not that I didn't enjoy it in a way but.............

Tom


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

maybe somebody else can use them...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Dan, 
Ice/water barrier, I use it for setting winds, doors, C. boards, valleys, hips, 3' up eaves and 18" in from gable 1st members. It sticks to the wall, expands and contracts with the house and seals tight around nails and staples like no tomorrow. Unless the relief cut made to plumb and set the door is ugly there's no need to caulk.

I hear you 908 casing was meant for stone and brick, I prefer working red or white cedar shingles, even with the extra work the end result looks better against the trim. 
I prefer Grace for all but the roof there I prefer Iko elastomeric with mineral surface


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Exactly, Ron.
Caulking is, and should only be, an aesthetic aid to improve the paint job. It's a poor substitute (criminal) for proper construction technique.
In my experience it was a huge contributor to water ingression and condo rot. That situation cost billions in damages.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

caulk is not a piece of trim....


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Meat puppets don't realize caulking can also channel and trap water. fall 2001, I scrapped and rebuilt a 3 season sun room on the sound. A sorta post and beam structure. The walls and roof, all glass, the channels/conduits covering the abutting frames of the glass panels of the roof had been flooded with caulking. I don't know who the knucklehead was that thought he was making repairs but they caulked up into the end of the vertical conduits probably a 1/2 tube of silicon each. Then along the sides of the channels effectively sealing in all the rain that seeped around the screws and from the top that was open. Once we had the screws up we began prying, Ben and I were at the bottom trying to pry the channels up and got douched in the faces with a couple gallons of really cold filthy standing water.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

You modified the original and improved the aesthetics. IMHO that qualified as woodworking. Carpentry is basic woodworking in a manner of speaking with the possible exception of a house built by the Amish. That is usually a work of art.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dan, instead of running for emperor, why not run for president in 2016? Everyone else is running. I'm too busy to run.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> Dan, instead of running for emperor, why not run for president in 2016? Everyone else is running. I'm too busy to run.


2nd the motion...
maybe he can find a really good alchemist and then put us on a lead standard...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't I'm not a Citizen, born in the USA...oh, wait


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

doesn't seem to matter any more...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My point. (Oops; getting political; my bad)


----------

